# how to plant micro sword and xmas moss



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

i ordered online some micro sword and xmas moss both on a mesh mat. Well the micro swords came in dirt and looking stressed and the xmas moss nothing just a clump. Well im not going to put dirt in my tank. The only reason I did this was i think the betta plasric grass is ripping his fins. How can i go about planting the micro sword so that it will look like a mat in the tank and grow taller and fuller?


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I can't answer that question but I have had fluval grass in my tank for at least 6 months without any damage. Granted live plants look and are better.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

To make micro-sword grow as a carpet, rather than vertically, you do need quite high light. It will survive in low light -I had some and it did just fine - but it grew tall, not carpet-y. 

Rinse then both thoroughly - the dirt should wash away.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I'd contact the seller and if don't get at least a partial refund and you paid through PayPal, I'd file a dispute and get my $$ back.

Plant the Micro Swords individually and not in a clump. You can attach the moss to an aquarium-safe rock or driftwood or an ornament with fishing line. It will grow around the fishing line. Do not place the moss in clumps or the moss underneath will die.


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

I paid $20 for all of it but he charged me about $7 to ship and i have to send the moss back and he will refund everything but shipping, but shipping on the box was only $3 so im going to bring that up.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

So he'll refund you the cost of the moss and you are out the $7.00 he charged for shipping plus the return shipping for the moss? Sounds like expensive Micro Swords, to me. If you bring up the shipping charge discrepancy, he'll just say it was for packing materials, etc.

Insist on a full refund minus the shipping. If he says no, thank him and let him know since you can't reach agreement you're filing a dispute with PayPal based on the first listed reason in the link. If you bought on eBay, of course, in addition to filing with PayPal there's feedback. But definitely file. That's why PayPal has "Buyer Protection."

https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/security/seller-dispute-resolution


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

I know, feels like a waist and he keeps getting more rude in emails.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I never give up and I never let anyone get by with charging me for something I didn't receive....even if it's only $1.00. Might be my age. 

From your decription, he didn't send you what he advertised. If they were supposed to be on mats/mesh and weren't, you have grounds to get all of your $$ back. PayPal is very clear on that. So go for it!

And don't email him any further; just file a dispute and let PayPal handle it. But do keep his emails to send to PayPal if requested. And don't wait too long; PayPal only gives you 45 days and some sellers will try to string you along until the 45 is over.

Good luck!

And in future, I can recommend www.plantedaquariumscentral.com and "peachii" on this forum for quality service and plants.


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh I know I had an issue before w.beads and I had to despite it and won since they didn't do what they said. I don't understand ppl that do that stuff, I guess I was raised different.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't understand it, either. But they do. Sad, indeed.


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yea I know. At least there is protection from ppl like that


----------



## Eric Suen (Nov 16, 2013)

Do you have a picture of the christmas moss? sometimes when its shipped, it clumps up, but once you put it under water, it'll start spreading out with some light. 

It's going to be pretty tough growing micro sword without soil in the tank. You'll just get a few patches here and there. It won't spread to form a carpet.


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

I just wanted little patches i didn't want it to take over. That is why they said on a mat works the best for that


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Do you have substrate of any sort? Gravel or sand? Don't plant as a clump but as individual plants and it will fill in. Alternatively, if you don't have substrate, you can plant it in a tiny decorative ceramic or clay pots with sand or in weighted-down craft mesh. With the craft mesh, rinse them thoroughly in dechlorinated water, poke individual plants in the holes and weigh the craft mesh down with rocks covered in moss. You will need to fertilize with a liquid fertilizer or, if you have substrate, with root tabs.

It would take forever for them to take over the tank but the craft mesh would contain them.


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

I have gravel, im just gonna look for them in a basket or in the mesh/mat form sp they stay in one spot. I was reading on here someone else keeps them in a basket so she can move them when cleaning.


----------

